# T1i?



## Sbuxo (Apr 26, 2010)

I just noticed that the T1i isn't _thaaat_ expensive, for some reason I thought it was like $1,000. 
I want the canon 50mm 1.8, so just assume I'm talking body only right now. I might get the kit lens but...:er:
Besides the T1i being an 'upgrade' compared to the xsi/xti [both of which I considered buying either of...], are there any T1i users that can show me unedited photos they've taken, I'd prefer to see how it handles low light and portraits. If you do post any pics, state which lens you used, please.:blushing: Also, if you've had any bad experiences with the T1i, I'd like you to post those too.:thumbup:


----------



## BIG RYAN (Apr 26, 2010)

i have one, i love it, but on the other hand ive never had anything else so i have nothing to compare it too... ill see if i can dig up some unedited photos for you.... 


oh and i have a few lenses including 50mm 1.8 which for roughly $100 is worth EVERY penny!


----------



## BIG RYAN (Apr 26, 2010)

ok let me preface with this, im very new to photography and my skill level is luck at best, so here we go... also all of these are unedited i have most of them edited also but i just converted from RAW to jpeg then posted them.

these were taken with the kit lens 18-55mm 
















sorry i had to whore it up with my truck...




these were taken with the 50mm 1.8





























 and these were taken with a 70-300mm


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 26, 2010)

nvm i see them


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 26, 2010)

I have the T1i, but the T2i is available and for a few extra bucks it may be worth it for you.


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 26, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> I have the T1i, but the T2i is available and for a few extra bucks it may be worth it for you.


:er: few extra 100s you mean. noope I don't have those. tuition is close to 3 grand.


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks for posting photos, do you have any that deal with low light situations?
I want to be shooting mostly portraits but I want to see how it hands LL.


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 26, 2010)

erose86 said:


> pbelarge said:
> 
> 
> > I have the T1i, but the T2i is available and for a few extra bucks it may be worth it for you.
> ...


not everyone gets an allowance. I have a speeding ticket to pay for, my credit is maxed out (school), and it's 400$ a credit at my University. On Amazon, the T2i isn't only 100$ more..:er: I'm hoping to pay off all of these things with a few summer jobs, and put the rest of the money towards a DSLR.  But I also have to save for fall semester in case the scholarship I applied for flops.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 26, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Sbuxo said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


 
Haha a pissing contest..? Never heard that one before. :lmao:


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 26, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Hey man, do what you gotta do.  I'm not about to have a pissing contest with anyone over who's got less money to play with.  :greenpbl:


:thumbup:


----------



## iskoos (Apr 26, 2010)

I have T1i. It does good at low light with a good fast lens but I doubt it will do great comparing to other DSLRs for low light because it is the entry level DSLR. I shoot all the way upto 1600 ISO but I shouldn't go past 800 to be honest. If low light photography all you want, you may need to go for a higher body that does well at high ISOs or a full frame body. Unfortunately those will cost alot... 
I also doubt there will be any noticable difference between T1i and T2i's low light handling. What makes the T2i desirable over T1i is it's video capability. T2i can shoot full HD video at 30 fps and you have full control over video exposure. T1i cannot do these but who cares if you only doing still photography. Same sensor size; they just crammed a few more pixels in it...


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 26, 2010)

iskoos said:


> I have T1i. It does good at low light with a good fast lens but I doubt it will do great comparing to other DSLRs for low light because it is the entry level DSLR. I shoot all the way upto 1600 ISO but I shouldn't go past 800 to be honest. If low light photography all you want, you may need to go for a higher body that does well at high ISOs or a full frame body. Unfortunately those will cost alot...
> I also doubt there will be any noticable difference between T1i and T2i's low light handling. What makes the T2i desirable over T1i is it's video capability. T2i can shoot full HD video at 30 fps and you have full control over video exposure. T1i cannot do these but who cares if you only doing still photography. Same sensor size; they just crammed a few more pixels in it...


is there a lot of noise?
i plan on getting the 50mm 1.8


----------



## iskoos (Apr 27, 2010)

It does pretty good all the way to 800. Noise almost non-noticable. At 1600, you start feeling it if you zoom all the way in. But if you are coming from the P&S background (as I am), you will still be impressed; Of course till you see how some other high-end DSLRs do)) 
There are cameras out there; @ 3200, you won't even notice a noise. And you can easily go for 6400 if needed.

So all comes with the money of course...


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 27, 2010)

iskoos said:


> So all comes with the money of course...


:er:


----------



## eriqalan (May 6, 2010)

1) the T2i isn't that expensive either - 850 at best buy WITH the 18 - 55 "kit lens"; 800 body only; 950 bestbuy.com on line with the 75 -300, and 18 - 55

2) the 18 - 55 is one of the better kit lenses. Abes of Maine has the 50mm just under 100 (shipping included), adorama is just above 100


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 6, 2010)

If you're that worried about the money, just get an XTi.  The only thing that the T1i does better is movies and it has a few extra pixels.  If you want to learn photography, get a less expensive camera and learn on it.  Then save up and get the latest technology.  No sense in spending on your money on yesterday's stuff.  

My advice: get an XTi and a 50mm f/1.4

You'll have a lens that gives you another stop of light with no increase in noise whatsoever.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 6, 2010)

Ehh, hmm.
I just got a good paying job and I think I'll get the T1i because I need those extra pixels for enlarging.


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 7, 2010)

I still suggest getting the 50mm f/1.4  I have the f/1.8, and desperately wish I had gotten the 1.4 instead.


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 7, 2010)

a couple of reasons:
1. f/1.4 vs f/1.8
2. at f/1.8, the 1.4 lens is much sharper than the 1.8 lens
3. faster, more accurate autofocus
4. 8 blade aperture vs 5 blade aperture

I would use the lens exclusively for low light stuff.  I have a 17-50mm f/2.8, and I haven't put the 50mm back on, as it doesn't really deliver acceptable results (to me, but I am picky) until stopped down to f/2.8 anyway.

Click this link and you can mess with the aperture and see what it does for the sharpness of each lens.


----------



## bigtwinky (May 7, 2010)

I own an XSI.  I have shot with it for just over 2 years in varying light conditions.  It was acceptable in low light, but really, ISO 800 was my max as ISO 1600 was not very usable.  I tried to keep it under ISO 400.

I was in Australia a few months ago with some friends and one had bought a Canon T1i (mainly Canon so he can use my lenses) but didn't know much about how to use it.  So while showing him some things, I got to test out the T1i in lower light conditions, shooting at ISO 1600 and ISO 3200.  I was pleased with the images.  I could compare the ISO 1600 almost to my ISO 400... so you are getting a 2 stop increase in usable low light.

So if you are shooting low light and are getting a shutter of 1/30 with an XSI at ISO 400ish, you should get something similar quality with the T1i shooting at ISO 1600 but get a shutter of 1/120, which is a very nice difference.

Basically, the T1i does perform better than the XSI at high ISO in my limited testing.  If i had to chose between the two today, I'd go with the T1i.

I hope that makes sense, my brain is only working on one coffee today.


----------



## bigtwinky (May 7, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Can I ask why you "desperately" wish you had gotten the 1.4? Everyone raves about the f/1.8, so I'd be curious to hear the other side of it. :mrgreen:


 
People rave about the lens because of the price vs quality.  For $100, getting a lens that can give such good results is really amazing.  Low budget, so there is no reason not to have one.

But moving to the 1.4 is better.  Slightly wider aperture and a better build.  But its more expensive.

I've had the 1.8 for a little over a year, like the lens, but working on getting the 1.4 in the next few months


----------



## bigtwinky (May 7, 2010)

Canon EF 50mm &ndash; F1.4 vs F1.8 MK II - photo.net


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 7, 2010)

I have posted this image before, but it is a testament to how properly exposing a photo can make high ISO shots totally acceptable.  





Camera:	Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi
Exposure:	0.005 sec (1/200)
Aperture:	f/5.6
Focal Length:	250 mm
ISO Speed:	1600


So don't let anyone tell you that high ISO shots are "not usable" on whatever camera.  Learning how to "expose to the right" will give you at least an extra stop of ISO performance.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 8, 2010)

Sorry I'm seeing all these replies late, I'm working full-time now. 
Thanks for all the replies, depending on my first paycheck I wanna see how much I can make a week, because I get paid every Friday. Then calculate how long it'll take me to save the right amount.


----------



## billygoat (May 8, 2010)

I have the T1i, which I love and bought about 6 months ago. . .Of course the T2i is out now and is the same price as I paid for the T1i...You can spend all of your time researching, looking at pics, reading reviews etc, but its really about what you like to do and how you take the actual photos. . .I hear you about the tuition, I start paying my loans in July and not looking forward to it.  

I love the T1i, but its my first DSLR and really my only experience, so I can't really say a whole lot, but I li


----------



## Rosshole (May 12, 2010)

If you are going to be using strobes, then ISO performace becomes less of an issue altogether...


----------



## Sbuxo (May 12, 2010)

Rosshole said:


> If you are going to be using strobes, then ISO performace becomes less of an issue altogether...


no strobes for me, son.:er:


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 12, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> Rosshole said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going to be using strobes, then ISO performace becomes less of an issue altogether...
> ...



I'd rethink that if I were you!


----------



## Sbuxo (May 12, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> Sbuxo said:
> 
> 
> > Rosshole said:
> ...


I'm stacking paper, but not _that _much.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 12, 2010)

NSFW for erose86 :lmao:


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (May 12, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> I have posted this image before, but it is a testament to how properly exposing a photo can make high ISO shots totally acceptable.


Your subject is slightly underexposed (the fur underneath is more grey than white) and the background is blown out.

Fail.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 12, 2010)

daymm ayenonohnonimus. ;x
And, if anyone has (preferably unedited) portraits from their T1i or T2i post em, and tell what lens you used.:thumbup:


----------



## Sbuxo (May 12, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Sbuxo said:
> 
> 
> > daymm ayenonohnonimus. ;x
> ...


I'm open to all photos, but I'm going to be focusing on portraits when I buy one so I wanted to see what was out there. But post whatever you have giiirrrll.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 12, 2010)

rehearsal for what? 
and thanks so much for putting up with my thread, haha.:lmao:


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 12, 2010)

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> > I have posted this image before, but it is a testament to how properly exposing a photo can make high ISO shots totally acceptable.
> ...



lol ok thanks for the C&C


----------



## AlexL (May 16, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > pbelarge said:
> ...



Try getting it from some place online like adorama or B&H. They don't have taxes so it'll save you a few $$, and shipping is free. T2i is about $849 when they do have it in stock so it doesn't break the bank.

Fight the speeding ticket , try not to get it at amazon now because demand is high and no body has stock so they charge so much. The wait is worth it


----------



## Sbuxo (May 17, 2010)

Too late to fight it, plus I got a cop that's a total jerk.  I'm paying it tomorrow, no points. Yayyy, and after I pay that, I'll have 0$ in the bank but I'll get paid this friday and after I pay my Gym fee I'll be able to start saving!:greenpbl:


----------

